# Ignoring "bad" foreros



## Orlin

Hi all! I've been in this forum for 9 months and haven't yet met a "bad" forero deserving to be ingnored. I'd like to ask you:
1. Have you encountered "bad" foreros that bother you?
2. Do you put forum members in the Ignore List? If you do, when?
3. Do you think that it is useful to use the Ignore List? I think not very much - it's better to simply report "bad" posts and if the offender doesn't improve, he'll be banned; but because banning is normally a slow procedure, maybe it makes sense to ignore him/her before being finally banned.
Thank you!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hi,

1- It depends on your definition of a "bad" forero. I'm probably on someone's ignore list. There are far too many of us to like everybody - or to be liked by everybody.

2- No, there's no one on my ignore list... at the moment.

3- By all means report posts which are obnoxious. But an ignore list is not necessarily filled with "to be banned in a foreseeable future" foreros. Just with people whose opinions you'd rather not see.


----------



## Copyright

There's an ignore list?  I need to get out more. 

Back to the question, I only hang around the English Only forum, but I think the moderators and experienced members are all pretty great -- and extremely tolerant when it comes to addressing the incredibly irritating lack of context and other transgressions. 

I figure if they can remain mild-mannered and politely spoken after 10, 20, 30 and 40,000 messages -- and seeing the same annoyances day after day, year after year -- then I can certainly do the same.


----------



## Orlin

Copyright said:


> There's an ignore list?  I need to get out more.


 
It is part of anyone's user panel - every member can put in this list other users that bother him/her and if you do so, you won't see the posts of this "unwanted" user and won't be able to receive PMs or e-mails from this member.


----------



## dec-sev

One day an American started his thread on the Russian forum having written: "It's well known that lie and fraud are part of life in the former USSR countries". And then he asked a question. It's is if I called a German on the German forum a facsist and then asked him to help me  
May be that was just a slip, but I remembered the nick of that forumer and don't answer his threads any longer. 
And I don't ask the questions of those who don't know the word "thanks"


----------



## danielfranco

I haven't been able to read any of the posts in this thread, since y'all are in my ignore list.

Nah, just kiddin'!! Sheesh, don't be so touchy! Dang! Just a joke, ya know?

Anyways, yes, there are "bad" foreros. Usually, they are the stalker type, and want to know all about you, and need you to solve all their language problems.

I mean, the rude ones, the ones that piss you off with off-color comments about your nationality, your gender, your attire, or other personal things, well, those are actually kind of funny, because they only argue with you for a little while and then they go bother someone else.

So, as a temporary measure, the "ignore list" is rather handy.

Okay, after posting this, it's back to the list with the lot of you!!!!

(still kiddin', alright?)

D


----------



## Nunty

I put someone on my ignore list once (before I was a mod). His replies to me made me feel afraid and stalked. I think he even said something like "I'll be watching you". 

It was a useful tool to help me feel safe in the forums.


----------



## dec-sev

Nunty said:


> I put someone on my ignore list once (before I was a mod). His replies to me made me feel afraid and stalked. I think he even said something like "I'll be watching you".
> 
> It was a useful tool to help me feel safe in the forums.


Suppose a person who is in your ignore list posts on a thread. As far as I get it, you can't see his post. How can you follow the development of the thread then?


----------



## Nunty

dec-sev said:


> Suppose a person who is in your ignore list posts on a thread. As far as I get it, you can't see his post. How can you follow the development of the thread then?



If you decide you want to see a particular post, you have the option of doing so. I don't remember exactly, but once you ignore BadGuy, all his posts are marked "hidden" and there is something to click on if you want to reveal it.


----------



## Loob

danielfranco said:


> So, as a temporary measure, the "ignore list" is rather handy.


I use it as a temporary measure too. I find it soothing. When someone annoys me, I put them on my ignore list, saying to myself "Yah boo, that's taught you a lesson, you horrible little @%*#%." 

(Yes, I *know* they don't know they're on my list - but it makes *me* feel better....)

People don't stay on my ignore list long. I usually can't resist peeking at their posts via the "View Post" option. That gets awfully wearing after a while.


----------



## Copyright

Nunty said:


> I put someone on my ignore list once (before I was a mod). His replies to me made me feel afraid and stalked. I think he even said something like "I'll be watching you".



Sounds like we need a snuff list... that is truly terrible and quite unnerving. You just want to reach through his little IP address and grab him by the neck... and it's going to be a guy, of course. 

I've been physically threatened once, anonymously, of course, by someone who completely misread my response in a photography forum. Fairly unnerving, as I said, even when you're a guy yourself -- and frustrating because there's nothing you can do. Just try to forget it. 



> It was a useful tool to help me feel safe in the forums.



This is probably the best use of the list that I've seen.

I've forgotten that "foreros" includes anyone on the forum, not just the old hands. There are two or three relatively new but not too new members who can get on my nerves, but not so much that I can't just ignore them and move on. When I stumble on a particularly annoying post, I just pretend that I'm not online that day -- that I'm in Bali without an Internet connection -- and that life will go on quite well without my posting a response. It is so easy to fool myself.


----------



## ewie

I've never once used 'ignore' ~ I just haven't come across anyone who irritated me _enough_ to do that


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Copyright said:


> Sounds like we need a snuff list... that is truly terrible and quite unnerving. You just want to reach through his little IP address and grab him by the neck... and it's going to be a guy, of course.



No .... someone who surfs the net is going to find a stalking fellow here and there. Anonymity gives a lot of courage to stalkers, does it not?

The ones I have had the misfortune to find were women, not men. But who knows, they might have been aliens using a female nick.


----------



## Encolpius

Orlin said:


> It is part of anyone's user panel - every member can put in this list other users that bother him/her and if you do so, you won't see the posts of this "unwanted" user and won't be able to receive PMs or e-mails from this member.



I haven't known about that ignore list. So far I have had really only positive reactions from members. Then, I am more interested in the language than the members. And even a bad forero can have an excellent comments, what happened in the Russian forum a couple of days ago. Then, thank God I have a good sense of humour, I must be tolerant and I take some comments with a pinch of salt. It matters and hurts me what my friends say and not completely strange people on the net.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Other than annoying PMs “wanna be friends” I receive regularly from foreros hispanoablantes with zero posts to their name (this I attribute to my unfortunate choice of nickname, so my own fault entirely), I really have not come across foreros "bad" enough to put on the ignore list. I actually just learned about the existence of the ignore list from this thread.
 
If I find a post unacceptable, I usually just report it to a mod.


----------



## Encolpius

rusita preciosa said:


> Other than annoying PMs “wanna be friends” I receive regularly from foreros hispanoablantes with zero posts to their name (this I attribute to my unfortunate choice of nickname, so my own fault entirely), I really have not come across foreros "bad" enough to put on the ignore list. I actually just learned about the existence of the ignore list from this thread.
> 
> If I find a post unacceptable, I usually just report it to a mod.



I haven't ever received a wanna be friends PM.   Nobody wants to make friends with me.  Maybe because I am a man.


----------



## Copyright

Encolpius said:


> I haven't ever received a wanna be friends PM.   Nobody wants to make friends with me.  Maybe because I am a man.



Count yourself lucky. A few have wanted to be friends with me... to do their homework, proofreading, technical papers, etc. On the bright side, it did give me a chance to write a nice note declining the opportunity.


----------



## Copyright

ewie said:


> I've never once used 'ignore' ~ I just haven't come across anyone who irritated me _enough_ to do that



I haven't either... I would always wonder if they ever did come up with something interesting or insightful... or if they'd actually changed. That question in the back of my mind would be more annoying than seeing them.


----------



## Copyright

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No .... someone who surfs the net is going to find a stalking fellow here and there. Anonymity gives a lot of courage to stalkers, does it not?
> 
> The ones I have had the misfortune to find were women, not men. But who knows, they might have been aliens using a female nick.



Oh, great... girl stalkers. I was hoping it was confined to guys. That's even stranger to me... although you do read about bullying in the schools by both girls and boys, so there's no reason to think it doesn't happen online.


----------



## cyberpedant

Perhaps we need a thread on stalking.


----------



## Encolpius

Copyright said:


> Count yourself lucky. A few have wanted to be friends with me... to do their homework, proofreading, technical papers, etc. On the bright side, it did give me a chance to write a nice note declining the opportunity.



Oh, how naive I am! It didn't occur to me. I mean that kind of wanna be my friend. But I speak a rare language so that's the reason I have been spared.


----------



## TimLA

Hi,

1. Have you encountered "bad" foreros that bother you?
It's very rare. With "rude" behavior I add them to the list.

2. Do you put forum members in the Ignore List? If you do, when?
Yes - my ignore list is VERY long - 55 as of right now. I mostly use the list to remind me about a forero's behavior.
Sometimes forero's names are very similar to each other and I can't remember which is which.
(I usually identify people by their avatar - so when they change it [face-lift] I don't recognize them)
Reasons:
a - *obnoxious* to *anyone* on the forum (If I learn about it)
b - *confused* - some foreros ask questions and are so confused that it becomes very frustrating trying to help them.
c - *one-way foreros* - I'll watch someone post a series of questions, and after a while you learn that they use the forum "one-way" -
they want help, but they rarely, if ever, give it. They go on the ignore list.

3. Do you think that it is useful to use the Ignore List?
Yes - see above.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Encolpius said:


> I haven't ever received a wanna be friends PM. Nobody wants to make friends with me. Maybe because I am a man.


He he he - As I said, unfortunate choice of the nick - that'll teachya to use words in a language you just start learning, without knowing their exact meaning!
 
 


Copyright said:


> Count yourself lucky. A few have wanted to be friends with me... to do their homework, proofreading, technical papers, etc. On the bright side, it did give me a chance to write a nice note declining the opportunity.


I actually received several PMs asking me to help with Russian, usually from people who do not know the language at all and who don't want to violate the forum rules by posting a question without own attempt / context. One regarded a family matter that I also would not want to post for the whole world to see. I’m usually happy to help in these cases, but not with doing people's work for them and not with someone’s homework of course.


----------



## swift

There's only one person in my ignore list, and there's a very good reason for that person to be blacklisted*: he is an utterly obnoxious individual. Even though several members disgust me, I wouldn't add them to my ignore list unless they annoy me by repeatedly insulting me or other fellow members.

I do what seems to be the most practical thing: I avoid any interaction with people I don't like, and whenever I feel like posting a reply in a thread that one of those persons has taken part into, I simply avoid quoting them or even interact with them (no greetings, no nothing).

_______________
* I use that verb for two main reasons: 1) being one of my contacts _is_ a privilege  (just kidding ), 2) blacklisting someone is a last resort after trying the most reasonable measure, i.e. settling matters and making peace.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

rusita preciosa said:


> Other than annoying PMs “wanna be friends” I receive regularly from foreros hispanoablantes with zero posts to their name (this I attribute to my unfortunate choice of nickname, so my own fault entirely), I really have not come across foreros "bad" enough to put on the ignore list. I actually just learned about the existence of the ignore list from this thread.
> 
> If I find a post unacceptable, I usually just report it to a mod.


 
I receive those kind of posts as well. They are always girl name nicks.
I just ignore them and they don't disturb me any more, at least with the same nick.


----------



## Encolpius

rusita preciosa said:


> He he he - As I said, unfortunate choice of the nick - that'll teachya to use words in a language you just start learning, without knowing their exact meaning!...



Well, nomen est omen.


----------



## mirx

Orlin said:


> 1. Have you encountered "bad" foreros that bother you?
> *Yes, there are quite a few (of us).*
> 2. Do you put forum members in the Ignore List? If you do, when?
> *I have done it once. The subject in question was aggressive while on the forum and then kept sending PM trying to convience me in very bad terms that she was right.*
> 3. Do you think that it is useful to use the Ignore List? *Yes, at least it stopped me from impulsively and angrily answering posts*.


 


Copyright said:


> and it's going to be a guy, of course.


It was a woman in my case, and I have been tempted to ignore a couple of fellas with girlish personalities.


----------



## Nonstar

I suspect someone might have put me on that list, it would make so proud!


----------



## xqby

I didn't know we had one either! I have a mental "oh brother" list (i.e. I say "oh brother" to myself when I see their user name), but I don't think I want to actually block myself from reading their posts. 

There was one fellow who I might have blacklisted if I had known about the feature then, but just not responding to PMs works out to about the same thing anyways.


----------



## dec-sev

Nunty said:


> If you decide you want to see a particular post, you have the option of doing so. I don't remember exactly, but once you ignore BadGuy, all his posts are marked "hidden" and there is something to click on if you want to reveal it.


Suppose I have a forumer A in the ignoring list. He writes a post, I cannot see it. Another forumer, let's say a forumer B includes in his post a quote of the forumer A. Will I see this quote in his post?


----------



## mirx

dec-sev said:


> Suppose I have a forumer A in the ignoring list. He writes a post, I cannot see it. Another forumer, let's say a forumer B includes in his post a quote of the forumer A. Will I see this quote in his post?


 
Yes.


----------



## dec-sev

Another question. Can I put a moderator into the ignoring list? There is a man who on a Culture Cafe thread bored me to death. I was about to include him into the list (actually I wanted to start my list with this person after nearly 4 years on the forum) but the man tured out to be a moderator.


----------



## Nunty

Try it and see. 

Another fun thing to do is to try to put your own name on your ignore list.

*

*

*

Sorry, can't be done. But if you feel that a moderator is being consistently unfair to you or hassling you can always talk to another moderator or the administrator about him or her.


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, just out of curiosity, would the ignored person know that I have put him/her on the ignoring list?


----------



## Nunty

Encolpius said:


> Hello, just out of curiosity, would the ignored person know that I have put him/her on the ignoring list?


No, that person does not know. If they send you a PM it just disappears and as far as they know, you simply did not reply.


----------



## Orlin

Encolpius said:


> Oh, how naive I am! It didn't occur to me. I mean that kind of wanna be my friend. But I speak a rare language so that's the reason I have been spared.


 
It seems to be true - my language is also rare and haven't received invitations for friendship too. 
Besides, I don't think that being invited to be friends by itself is annoying - it can be so only if it happens too often or someone persists in inviting you despite you decline the proposals.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Nunty said:


> No, that person does not know. If they send you a PM it just disappears and as far as they know, you simply did not reply.



Oh. I thought the sender would receive a message saying something like "this forero has deactivated the PM feature".


----------



## miguel89

Is there a way to see who has blocked you? If there isn't, it would be interesting to have that option available, since if there is something more uncomfortable than being ignored, it's not even knowing if you are being ignored.


----------



## jann

> Is there a way to see who has blocked you?


No, I don't believe there is.

Furthermore, I am under the impression that usage of the "ignore" feature is really very rare on this site.  It tends to make threads difficult to read for the person who has chosen to block/ignore other members -- because when the person goes to read a thread where someone on his ignore list has participated, the blocked member's posts aren't shown, and but posts where other members have replied to or quoted the blocked member are visible.  As a result, the thread discussion is confusing and doesn't make sense to the person who is using the ignore feature.

Please note that I've merged your question into an existing thread.  You may be interested to read back through the previous posts.

Jann
moderator


----------



## Nonstar

How about if you're a *sad* forero?


----------



## bondia

rusita preciosa said:


> Other than annoying PMs “wanna be friends” I receive regularly from foreros hispanoablantes with zero posts to their name (this I attribute to my unfortunate choice of nickname, so my own fault entirely),
> If I find a post unacceptable, I usually just report it to a mod.


 
Yes, I get quite a few of the: "you want practis you spanish with me?" and they go straight to the mods, along with the people advertising bank services, casinos, etc.
 I got one PM which was truly offensive after I had *politely* made a correction to this guy's post. I reported it and was advised by a mod to use the ignore list. It must be about a year ago, and he's still on it, all alone there in the dark, and is gonna stay there till hell freezes over
Ah! the wrath of a woman scorned...


----------



## siares

Hi all,
we've tried out ignoring with another member, and whereas their posts were invisible; I still received PMs from them. And vice versa. PMs worked even when we ignored each other.
Could this be fixed? 
Reading somebody's posts on public thread is less personal than discovering their messages in one's inbox.


----------



## JamesM

You received PMs from them that were initiated by them?


----------



## siares

JamesM said:


> from them that were initiated by them?


I don't understand...


----------



## Peterdg

siares said:


> I don't understand...


I guess what James means is: 

After you have ignored a member, can that member still *start* a *new* conversation with you?


----------



## siares

Aah! We didn't try deleting the old conversation and starting a new one. Messages arrived 'into' the old one (whilst ignoring).


----------



## JamesM

I don't think an ignored user can start a new conversation with you.


----------



## siares

Should have thought of trying that out. All their posts in threads had vanished instantly upon ignoring, no refresh or anything needed.
Thanks both!


----------



## Aserolf

Orlin said:


> 3. Do you think that it is useful to use the Ignore List? I think not very much - it's better to simply report "bad" posts and if the offender doesn't improve, he'll be banned; but because banning is normally a slow procedure, maybe it makes sense to ignore him/her before being finally banned.


I have a question for Moderators or the Administrator:
If I ignore someone by adding it to the "ignore list", will that someone still be able to see my posts or respond to any of my posts?
The reason is, out of my 10 years in this forum, I have only encountered "bad" foreros a couple of times.
I usually ignore them, the problem is, if I chose to ignore someone, wouldn't be fair that someone isn't able to see what I post? How can I do this?

I just reported this "forero" using one of the posts he/she replied to in a thread I am subscribed. I did because it is not just me who he/she has been demeaning and/or rude (you -Moderators- can check his/her posts in some other threads, not just the only one I reported), but meanwhile, what should I do?

Thank you


----------



## Peterdg

Aserolf said:


> If I ignore someone, will that someone still be able to see my posts or respond to any of my posts?


Yes, they will be able to see your posts and also reply to them. (Everybody can see your posts, even if they are not logged in).


----------



## Sowka

Hi  As far as I know, someone who is being ignored will not get any information on this fact. They will perceive everything as if they were not ignored.


----------



## karlalou

Aserolf said:


> I usually ignore them, the problem is, if I chose to ignore someone, wouldn't be fair that someone isn't able to see what I post?


How do you think the idea of the function that works the other way around?
What have we been waiting for?

The current ignore function is useless when the person you want to ignore is mainly an answerer.

Now I'm wanting the 'refuse' function for the time when I need to create a thread. It's much nicer than directly ask the foreros to ignore me, and I can make sure of it. I mean it makes the person I put in my ignore list unable to see my thread, as well as my posts.

I see that no moderator has answered Aserolf. Is it better to start a new thread for this?


----------



## siares

Quite a few CS old treads go unanswered.
If I understand correctly what you would like, hide your threads from some answerers, then that's probably not possible because the threads are not our property, but Mike's, and open to anyone to see / contribute. 

What is the problem with ignoring answerers? Is it because if someone you ignore answers your thread, you cannot see the answers, but to others the thread appears answered so others don't participate?


----------



## karlalou

siares said:


> the thread appears answered so others don't participate?


Good point, siares! Thank you. 

I was worrying that I won't be able to participate in my own thread because that happened before. That was not my thread and I was one of the answerers but there were someone I was ignoring at that time that I misunderstood what other answerer was saying. When you ignore someone, the person's posts don't show up any trace at all, completely nothing.


----------



## siares

The misunderstandings of what others are saying seem inevitable, I haven't tried it out but others have written about it before:
Ignored user threads causing confusion
All in all, it doesn't look like a very useful function to me.


----------



## sound shift

"Ignore list?" I was only vaguely aware that one was available. I've never used it. It's just words on a screen. Sticks and stones, etc.


----------



## DonnyB

I've never used the "ignore list" and have no intention of doing so in the future.  It seems to me a totally unnecessary substitute for basic self-control.  If anyone wants to "ignore" me, I don't mind not knowing who they are: after all, it's their loss, not mine.  

There are a few people on here that I find a bit irritatingly full of themselves, but they're a _tiny_ minority and that happens everywhere including in real life.  You just find a way of dealing with it.


----------



## velisarius

I find the feature invaluable. I'm not very good at remembering usernames, so it enables me to eliminate proven sources of annoyance or frustration. I'm sure the "ignored" (they are legion)  benefit from my willed ignorance of what they're up too as well. 

[Edit; I've just read TimLA's post #22 in this thread. RIP, Tim -- that was another great post of yours I'd missed.]


----------



## karlalou

Who needs the protection? is the question you should be asking.
Majorities are already protected enough (seems to me more than enough), aren't they?

Yes, it's meaningless unless otherwise making it works the other way around, to protect question makers. For them to have the right to refuse when they need.


----------



## siares

velisarius said:


> [Edit; I've just read TimLA's post #22 in this thread. RIP, Tim -- that was another great post of yours I'd missed.]


velisarius, you and TimLa put questioners on the list, right? Or did you put some answerers from Greek or other forums on the list?

Putting questioners on a list is completely different, technically, to putting answerers on a list. Ignored person cannot answer your threads if you don't post any.


karlalou said:


> Who needs the protection?


Karlalou, you are starting to worry me. If you need protection from somebody, could you PM them to ask them not to answer your threads? Or ask a mod?
I get it is 'nicer' not to ask people directly to answer your threads, but if your feeling is that of timidity towards them, or even fear (rather than just annoyance), that is very unpleasant.

I cannot relate fully, only partially; I used to like reading posts of a now inactive poster but then once I saw him very efficiently bully someone much less clever than him and since then I dislike seeing his name in old threads. Maybe I overreacted and he was just having a bad day then etc. (or I when I was reading the post) but it is hard to forget.


----------



## karlalou

Siares, it's more the precaution, but it's not necessarily about me, but I can see that there should be students or anyone feeling suppressed or offended here and there without knowing what to do about it.


----------



## velisarius

I don't divide members into questioners and "answerers", siares. A lot of members are both. Some of the people on my list seem like very nice people, but their excessively combative style or persistence tends to wear me down. I don't need that type of agita - I get enough of that at home. Some of them bring out the worst in me, so ignoring them is a good idea for all concerned.

I do sometimes reinstate someone who asks or answers interesting questions, but I usually end up regretting it.

Anyone who seems to be bullying or very unpleasant towards you or another member needs to be reported to the mods, karlalou. The forum should be a pleasant and welcoming place to be. Even otherwise pleasant, intelligent people forget about that, in their eagerness to show off their knowledge or prove other people wrong. Sometimes they just need reminding.


----------



## DonnyB

velisarius said:


> Anyone who seems to be bullying or very unpleasant towards you or another member needs to be reported to the mods, karlalou. The forum should be a pleasant and welcoming place to be. Even otherwise pleasant, intelligent people forget about that, in their eagerness to show off their knowledge or prove other people wrong. Sometimes they just need reminding.


I totally agree.  

I for one would be very happy to see the mods taking a much tougher line over Rule 7:
_*Be helpful and polite. *
If someone's Spanish, English, (or other language) isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly. 
The use of "Hello", “Hi” and "Thank you" is always welcome. 
Treat others in the way that you wish to be treated.
_
All too often, it's the _tone_ of the post which is so unpleasant, more so than the relevance of the content to the topic question.


----------



## siares

karlalou said:


> Siares, it's more the precaution


I'm glad there is not a serious problem!
As for precaution; questioners can't do anything but report. 'Ignoring' is a luxury for those who don't need their threads answered; or understand the answers they get.
Reporting usually gets no feedback so it doesn't help if someone is upset, hmmm



velisarius said:


> I don't divide members into questioners and "answerers", siares.


 As a moderator, how would you have dealt with a bump request from a thread starter whose question has been exhaustively answered but he cannot see it because he ignores the answerer?
If somebody ignores legion of members AND posts threads, it is bound to happen.


----------



## velisarius

As you know, siares, I'm not a moderator. I do know that reports of bullying and nastiness are taken very seriously by the mods. The worst offenders will sooner or later get themselves banned, if they persist, but the aim is for everyone to make an effort to get along, just as in real life. A lot goes on behind the scenes, so members may get the (mistaken) idea that nothing is being done to redress the situation. 

Anyway, it's not all down to the mods: together we can all help to raise the friendly tone of the forum by being friendly ourselves. New members take their lead from how they see the rest of us behaving. It's worth running a self-check every now and again. Sometimes I'm horrified when I look at old threads I'm in and see myself being snide or sarcastic -- or worse. (That's what I mean about preferring to ignore those who bring out the worst in me). 

I've seen lots of bump requests, and I sometimes report them. People who bump their threads are not very considerate of others, but sometimes newcomers to WR aren't used to our ways. 

As an ordinary senior member, if I saw a question that had been well answered and the OP was nevertheless bumping the thread, I'd post there and point out that the question has already been answered.  I suppose I'd assume that the OP hadn't understood the explanation. (I can't recall having seen anything like your scenario, siares: the vast majority of bumps are for unanswered questions). 

If you want to bump your thread, the legitimate way to do it is by offering more/better context, rephrasing the question, clarifying what you really want to know, etc. No answers usually means that there's something wrong with the question, and/or your thread has drifted away from the original topic.


----------



## karlalou

To me, it's the moderators that are creating the samples what to do and overprotecting their side of people for their own sake. Reporting won't help at all.

No, it's more like they are enforcing an ill-fed-idea than creating the samples what to do.


----------



## siares

Thanks for the answer, velisarius.
I see there are more topics there, I'll just stick with usefulness or not of Ignore feature


> I can't recall having seen anything like your scenario, siares: the vast majority of bumps are for unanswered questions


That must be because so few people use the ignore list; and I bet all of them are people who don't post threads and so don't require answers.


velisarius said:


> I do know that reports of bullying and nastiness are taken very seriously by the mods.


Not all upsetting posts are measurably nasty or bullying though. You wouldn't report all the posts you can't see due to ignoring??



karlalou said:


> Reporting won't help at all.


Do you have a favourite mod whom you could PM?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Dear Karlalou,

This thread was started a while ago to help people who wanted to discuss how to ignore someone else's posts.
It's been suggested how to do so and how to report posts or threads that users find inappropriate or against the WR rules.
This is not the right thread to discuss the WR moderation policy. If you wish to make any general suggestions, please open a new thread.
Let me remind you  that:



> *(rule 15) - These are Moderated Forums*
> Moderators are forum members who supervise individual forums. They may edit, delete, or modify any posts in their forums. Please direct your questions about a particular forum to that forum’s moderator.
> Moderators are also forum members. Unless they say otherwise, or it is clear from context, their posts are made as members. Comments made by moderators may not necessarily reflect the opinions of WordReference.com.
> Discussion about the rules should take place in the Questions, Comments and Suggestions forum. *Discussions about moderator or administrator actions should be discussed via email or private messages ('Conversations') – not in the public forums.*



If you wish to discuss specific moderation actions please do it in private and contact the mod who took action or make a report and we will take care of it.
Please do not discuss specific moderation actions in the forums. 

Thank you


----------

